# ValueElectronics HDTV Shoot-out Evaluation Event



## Robert Zohn

*ValueElectronics HDTV Shoot-out Evaluation Event*

On September 17-18, 2011 we will host our 7th annual HDTV shoot-out. This year’s flagship competitive offering of flat panel displays from every major manufacturer will be on display and we will reward one manufacturer the honor of “King of HDTV” based on comparison and evaluation from TV experts and audience members. 

Kevin Miller is our master calibrator and keynote speaker. Kevin is an ISF charter member/instructor, professional reviewer, and industry consultant. Professional calibrators D-Nice and Ed Johnson will assist Kevin with the calibrations and will have presentation contributions. Other surprise speakers that are industry leaders and display development engineers will also participate. The event will have a live audience carefully selected from the motion picture and TV Broadcast industries as well as serious a/v enthusiasts and the press. The event will also be webcast live and available on our YouTube page.

Our shoot-out is the only industry wide evaluation that includes every major premium manufacturer's HDTV. We are opening up the attendance to the press, professional TV Broadcasters and the motion picture industry executives and I would love to have members of HTS attend in person or watch the live webcast and post in the moderated live chat section. 

We look forward to your participation. Feel free to contact me with any questions or comments. 

Best regards, 

-Robert

www.valueelectronics.com


----------



## Robert Zohn

Twice Magazine, the CE industries leading trade publication has published an article about our shoot-out event. Take a look here.

-Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn

The industry coverage continues.... Big Picture Big Sound just published a very nice article on our shoot-out event. You can read it here.

-Robert


----------



## aleicgrant

I actually get the print version of Twice and glad to see you featured


----------



## AVoldMan

I just watched the whole 2010 Event! Truly extraodinary! Marketing meets measurements! The value of this type of challenge is incredible! It should be a standard for all manufacturers!

Good luck to all! Thank you for providing the opportunity for everyone!!!


----------



## Robert Zohn

Thank you Aleic and AVoldMan. 

The manufacturers do respect what we are doing and participate with their top presenters who we allocate 10 minuets to each so they can talk about their flagship product's features and benefits. The rest of the 5+ hours are spent on our expert panelists teaching, analogizing and evaluating the 4 attributes of pq on each panel and how they compare to each other. 

No sales talk, just the technology and teaching how to read the SMPTE and other test patterns and signals we generate across the 7 or 8 top 2011 displays.

This year we have a couple of special VIP industry engineering and development leaders presenting. 

I hope we will have HTS members attending and hopefully much of the membership, mods and admins participating in the live webcast and moderation we have set-up for those who can't attend in person.

Registration is now open and available on our home page.

-Robert


----------



## mechman

I plan on participating on Friday via the webcast Robert. I probably won't be able to on Saturday though.

It should be interesting! :T


----------



## mechman

Do I need to register for the webcast? :scratch:


----------



## Robert Zohn

Hi mechman, very glad you will be participating in our live webcast and moderated live chat. 

The Event will be Saturday, September 17th beginning at 7 PM EST and Sunday, September at 1 PM EST. The event will start on time so please tune in timely so you don't miss any part. I'll be saying hello to all of my forum friends.

I just signed up for the fastest pipeline directly to the web so we're broadcasting in 720p 60fps. 

Advance registration is not required for the live webcast, but if you want to chat live you will be registering with a user name.

-Robert


----------



## mechman

Ok I misunderstood my calendar. :doh: I thought the 17th was a Friday. I'll try to check in on Saturday but I will probably be in and out a bit. Same goes for Sunday. :T


----------



## aleicgrant

Remember the days when you went to the local five and dime (drug store for all you youngsters) or the local hardware store to shop for just about everything you needed?

I remember walking in and being surrounded by shelves filled with all sorts of goods that were proudly displayed

I remember my dad and I being greeted almost instantly and him being addressed as Mr Grant even if they were a new employee (and in perfect English)

I remember how the person behind the counter would come out to shake your hand and ask you if you needed help finding something

I remember that when my dad asked a question he got a concise, straight answer and usually a bit of an education to boot

I remember when they would try and sell you the right tool for the job and not any more expensive than it needed to be

I remember when the manager would often let us take something home to make sure it was what we needed without even paying for it

I remember when trust, loyalty and service really meant something in this country and to the stores and people of home town usa

I remember


Do you remember? It may not be easy in this day and age of hurry up and give me the lowest price possible and best service but I as a customer give you nothing in return
We have become victims of our own demands and have vanquished that age old corner store into the stone age and in its place are big, cold boxes with impersonal service and
care less attitude if your a customer or not.

Well if you care to take yourself back to a time when the customer and store owners were equal and treated with the utmost respect, I suggest you talk with Robert and Wendy at Value Electronics
My travels were taking me to Long Island this week and I knew I could not pass up the chance to go and visit with these two special people. Its was almost 75 miles out of my way but it might as well
been 200 because they are deserving of our appreciation the way they give it back to us. You may find a cheaper price somewhere else but nowhere else will you get so much more than just the purchase you made. You get a friendship, an honest business owner driven by passion for av and not money, and most of all, an educator who helps others enjoy the most of their time spent watching a movie, auditioning a fine pair of speakers or whatever makes av your passion

The corner store for av is here at Value Electronics, do you remember?


----------



## Robert Zohn

Thank you Aleic and all members who have made me feel at home so quickly. And to all the new members who joined HTS to continue to be my friend and get the insider information I happily share with you all.

Much thanks, I will serve you all to the best of my ability.

Hope to see you all in person at the shoot-out and those who can't make it in person please don't miss the moderated live webcast. This is an event no one should miss.

-Robert


----------



## aleicgrant

I know this had been posted somewhere else but I thought it was important to those who are just coming to know you how much character and quality your store and you personally possess. It will serve us all who are here with a common bond.

cheers


----------



## dsskid

I look forward to his event each year, and last year I was lucky enough to receive an invitation to attend. There is no better way to compare the flagship displays than having them lined up next to one another, properly calibrated and evaluated.

Kudos to Robert for the time and expense that he outlays to put on the event.

-John


----------



## Jon Liu

I can't wait to see the results of this shootout! Thanks Robert for putting these on!!


----------



## cajieboy

Many thanks & great appreciation for Robert & Value Electronics. I only wish you had a store here in Florida!! In great anticipation of this year's Shootout.


----------



## Robert Zohn

John, Jon and cajieboy, thank you so very much for your kind words.

To enhance this year's event we did the following upgrades:

1. We paid a ton of cash to get a direct feed to the Internet, this connection is so very fat that we'll be broadcasting the shoot-out in HD and we can have as many users viewing and chatting with our team of moderators as needed.

2. I purchased the top premium dedicated www.livestream.com/hdtvshoot channel, with no commercials or limitations of any kind. If you go to www.livestream.com/hdtvshootout you will see our first day's 2010 shoot-out. You can see the second night's 2010 event on our 




-Robert


----------



## edvb

Robert

Are you going to CEDIA as I will be there Fri-Sat and hope to meet you.

Edward


----------



## Robert Zohn

Edward, I'd love to meet, anytime Friday afternoon is best for me. I have some cool invitations to parties so get ready and well rested for some serious fun at CEDIA I'll PM my cell #.

Looking forward to meeting and walking the CEDIA floor.

Best,

-Robert


----------



## TypeA

Joel's presentation was fascinating.

"We are currently seeing the worst out-of-the-box calibration in 15 years." :gulp:

How _does_ one know the nomenclature for the proper aspect ratio? Is there a standard based on the different manufactures?


----------



## Robert Zohn

The shoot-out event is now rescheduled for Saturday, October 8, 2011 at 6 PM and Sunday, October 9, 2011 at 1 PM.

Very sorry for any inconvenience and we hope it’s possible to adjust your schedules to accommodate for this change of date for the event. If you have not signed up to attend the shoot-out yet you can do so on our home page.

The new schedule gives LG the opportunity to have their Nano 55LW9800, Toshiba with their new 65UL610U and Panasonic to have the 65VX300 added to the shoot-out evaluation.

We very much look forward to having HTS members participation on 10/8 and 10/9.

-Robert


----------



## aleicgrant

Vx300....tasty!!!


----------



## mechman

Four days away folks!


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Robert Zohn said:


> The shoot-out event is now rescheduled for Saturday, October 8, 2011 at 6 PM and Sunday, October 9, 2011 at 1 PM.
> 
> Very sorry for any inconvenience and we hope it’s possible to adjust your schedules to accommodate for this change of date for the event. If you have not signed up to attend the shoot-out yet you can do so on our home page.
> 
> The new schedule gives LG the opportunity to have their Nano 55LW9800, Toshiba with their new 65UL610U and Panasonic to have the 65VX300 added to the shoot-out evaluation.
> 
> We very much look forward to having HTS members participation on 10/8 and 10/9.
> 
> -Robert


Hey Robert,
I just looked on the VE site. I didn't see the LG 55LW9800 listed. Will it be in the shootout?


----------



## KalaniP

Looking forward to this.

Will the video be available for later viewing if we are not available during the live streaming times?


----------



## Robert Zohn

Hutchinshouse said:


> Hey Robert,
> I just looked on the VE site. I didn't see the LG 55LW9800 listed. Will it be in the shootout?


As of this moment...... no, but it is still possible. I asked LG's manager one more time just today and have not heard back yet. Officially the LG LW9800 does not launch till early November. 

-Robert



KalaniP said:


> Looking forward to this.
> 
> Will the video be available for later viewing if we are not available during the live streaming times?


Yes for the month of October it will run on a loop on our Livestream HD channel and within a week we have the edited version of both days on 



 with all of our previous years shoot-outs. .

-Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn

We had our first big day with our panel of experts/master calibrators, Kevin Miller, D-Nice and Ed Johnson and it was a blast. We had a great day calibrating and evaluating the performances and then running gorgeous (Hollywood produced reference grade) video content while gazing across the shoot-out wall and discussing the good and the bad. 

Tomorrow we start early am and go deeply into the evening. And then comes Saturday, the first day of the shoot-out event and we get started very early to make all of our final arrangements for the 6 PM show time.

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Robert Zohn said:


> As of this moment...... no, but it is still possible. I asked LG's manager one more time just today and have not heard back yet. Officially the LG LW9800 does not launch till early November.
> 
> -Robert


CNET just posted their review on the 55LW9800. Performance only got a 7. Maybe it’s best this TV didn’t make the Shootout. Peace!


----------



## Robert Zohn

Hi all, we're having the very best time working together gathering the data for the shoot-out and evaluating the panels. We're deeply into this for two very long days so far.

I posted some sneak preview photos on my VE Facebook page that we just took today.

We still have two seats open for Saturday and one for Sunday if anyone wants to attend send us an email ASAP from our home page.

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------

